# Forum > Allgemeine Foren > Auslandserfahrungen >  PJ Tertial in Innere SPANIEN

## dr_steffi76

Hallo Leute, 

wer von Euch war zur Famulatur oder zum PJ in Valencia und kann mir die ein oder andere Frage beantworten? Auch andere Erfahrungen ber Praktikas in Spanien wrden mich interessieren...

Gru,

Steffi

----------


## Christian

Hallo,

in Medi-Seek.de befindet sich in der Rubrik Spanien auch ein Bericht aus Valencia. Hier die direkte Adresse in die Unterrubrik der Linksammlung von Medi-Learn.net:

http://www.medi-seek.de/Ausland/Ausl...rinfos/Spanien

Vielleicht hilft Dir der Bericht ja schon mal weiter  :dumdiddeldum...:  

Schne Gre

Christian  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------

Hallo,

Via medici hat auch einen Bericht, der Dich interessieren drfte. Hier die Adresse:

http://www.thieme.de/viamedici/index..._valencia.html

Uwe

----------


## Alexa

Eine Freundin macht gerade Zwei PJ Tertiale in Valencia und hat auch dort das 6.Klinische Semester verbracht, wenn Du magst, kannst Du Dich ja nochmal melden, wegen E-Mail Austausch.
Gru Alexa

----------

